# GAME THREAD: Houston vs. Atlanta



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Houston is on a roll and YAO MING is getting touches and hes showing how dominant HOUSTON as a team can become. Only if we could get Mobley to stop taking terrible shots we will be fine. Atlanta!! WRONG Place WRONG time. Houston 110 Atlanta 96

Thoughts?


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

thoughts? heck ya... the Rockets are kickin' some butt... let's hope it carries over to the "Land of 3M".... Minnesota.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

do any of you guys know when james posey is going to start to play his first game and do you think he is going to start at sf


----------



## Azadre (Aug 25, 2002)

Last night's game was beautiful, only because we won. This team is going good, and we have the better record in comparison to the next five oppenents, and we get to a home trip


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>#1Stunna</b>!
> do any of you guys know when james posey is going to start to play his first game and do you think he is going to start at sf


I don't know about him starting as SF, but he did get some minutes versus the hawks.


----------



## catandkennysuck (Dec 14, 2002)

he will start soon..

he will obviously completely dominate in practices over rice/tmo/hawkins/mobley.

he only played 2 minutes but I saw why he is a great defender

very fast,and big and long arms.Much better defender than kenny thomas,and can put the lockdown in practice on whoever he wants to. This will lead rudy to say "damn!!" and decide to play him more and more. By january,should be 20+mpg.

There is NO EXCUSE for hawkins playing last night. Ridiculous. I was ready to post a bash rudy thread,but we came back. 

I solely watched rice in the frst half when robinson was going 8-9 shooting. Absolutely the most horrible defense I have ever seen literally.

EVen though moochie cant play D,atleast he is in the guys face,but he is to short,bt atleast he has energy.

Rice wasnt even in robinsons face even after the 6-6 shooting. UN CALLED FOR.

You guys do know that robinson wouldnt shoot like that had posey started,The game would have been over in 2nd quarter with a rox blowout. RIces 2 made threes totally negated by his crappy defense.

I shouldnt say this,becasue of bad karma,:| but I want rice to get seriously injured.For the whole season.And I mean that.

I want posey starting,boki as backup. Rice gets in the way. Rudy ,thinks like a shooter. All he cares about is how many threes a guy hits. Rudy would start bullard over mcgrady.BET ME>

Rudy believes in a hierarchy. Whoever has been here longest gets the most minutes even if they are not the best player for that position. I actually wanted us to lose last night. I made a post that posey would mean reduced minutes for mooch/rice/hawkins/cat/steve. Nope,so much for that theory. If I was taylor,griffin,posey,cato I would demand a trade to get more minutes. And I dont believe anyone that says " you have to earn your minutes". Since when does hawkins deserve more minutes than a 15/5/3 guy in posey?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*I shouldnt say this,becasue of bad karma, but I want rice to get seriously injured.For the whole season.And I mean that.*
Why am I not surprised?

*Rudy would start bullard over mcgrady.BET ME>*
How many games did Bullard start when he was here? And did we have someone the caliber of Mcgrady at his position?

*And I dont believe anyone that says " you have to earn your minutes". Since when does hawkins deserve more minutes than a 15/5/3 guy in posey?*
Do you really think everyone (Posey) is as perfect as you? Do you really think he already knows the plays, in less than 24 hours?


----------

